# my microphone isnt working , voice



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have been talking to friends on msn messenger and I am using my mic and today it didnt work, my friends couldnt hear me and i go to sound recorder and it doesnt detect anything. I got a new mic and the same problem.

What could it be.

Help please

Thanks


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Did you install the drivers for the mic? Is it plugged into the right place? Does your firewall and MSN allow it? Is there an "!" or a "?" next to it in the device manager?
enjoy answering those.... 
-blitze


----------



## goyel (Jun 8, 2005)

It will be because the option to choose the recording device as mic may be unchecked for some reason Look the terminal to which u plugged the mic is correct because if u select multichannel sound u will misplace it.And if still prob exist just reinstall driver.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

there is no driver for it, when i plugged it in before it worked. I have used it for a while, i had this problem before and forgot what I did.
I put it in the mic jack.

Please help me 

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Make sure it's not muted.

Also make sure Microphone is checked in both Playback and Recording in your Volume Properties.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Microphones don't need drivers, make sure you have the latest drivers for your soundcard (or onboard sound) though. There is an option in the volume control for some soundcards called "automatic gain control" that mutes the microphone when you're recording, this must be unticked. If you have this feature in the volume control then a driver update will remove it, as it's buggy.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Make sure it's not muted.
> 
> Also make sure Microphone is checked in both Playback and Recording in your Volume Properties.


tell me how to make sure Microphone is checked in both Playback and Recording in your Volume Properties


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Double click on the volume icon in your taskbar.
Up top should say 'Options', click on that, then 'Properties'
Now check under Playback and Recording to see if there is a check on Microphone.
Hit OK.
Do another test with Sound Recorder.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Double click on the volume icon in your taskbar.
> Up top should say 'Options', click on that, then 'Properties'
> Now check under Playback and Recording to see if there is a check on Microphone.
> Hit OK.
> Do another test with Sound Recorder.


playback didnt have a microphone check do i checked it and it did nothing. it wont detect me speaking.

Help


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Was it checked in Recording?

And in the Volume Controls - under Microphone - was Mute checked or not?


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Was it checked in Recording?
> 
> And in the Volume Controls - under Microphone - was Mute checked or not?


yes its checked in recording, and mute is not checked


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Just as a test, put a check in Mute. 

Then try to record again.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Just as a test, put a check in Mute.
> 
> Then try to record again.


mute the mic ?


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

techguy41 said:


> mute the mic ?


when i mute the mic it didnt work!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes. I know it sounds weird. For some reason mine works with Muted checked on both my systems. I notice when I have it unchecked, the mic still picks up every single sound. 
I just want to see if it will work for you.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Yes. I know it sounds weird. For some reason mine works with Muted checked on both my systems. I notice when I have it unchecked, the mic still picks up every single sound.
> I just want to see if it will work for you.


didnt work


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmm okay. Running out of ideas here. Unless we try a microphone boost.

It is plugged into the correct jack, right?


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Hmm okay. Running out of ideas here. Unless we try a microphone boost.
> 
> It is plugged into the correct jack, right?


its in the right jack. whats a microphone boost?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Some soundcards support microphone boost, which can increase your microphone's power. The label on the button may vary according to your soundcard. In the Volume Controls, there may be an Advanced button under Microphone. In there you can enable the boost. 

If this doesn't help, the only last 2 things I can think of to try is either reduce your hardware accelleration or update/reinstall the soundcard drivers.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Some soundcards support microphone boost, which can increase your microphone's power. The label on the button may vary according to your soundcard. In the Volume Controls, there may be an Advanced button under Microphone. In there you can enable the boost.
> 
> If this doesn't help, the only last 2 things I can think of to try is either reduce your hardware accelleration or update/reinstall the soundcard drivers.


i did boost, but i get some sound in quite chunks, but when i talk it comes out my speakers while i talk, it never did that before?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That usually happens if the Mute button is not checked.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> That usually happens if the Mute button is not checked.


i did mute and boost and it didnt work.

help me please


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Reduce your hardware accelleration. 

Open Control Panel.
Double click on the Sounds or Multimedia icon.
Select the Audio tab.
In Recording, click the Advanced button. 
Select the Performance tab. 
Move the Hardware accelerator slider down to the first mark after None. 
Click Apply. 
Try your microphone again.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Reduce your hardware accelleration.
> 
> Open Control Panel.
> Double click on the Sounds or Multimedia icon.
> ...


is that just regular, no mute or boost?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I always keep my Muted because I hate the noise that a mic creates through the speakers when it is unchecked. 

Try with the boost on and off.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> I always keep my Muted because I hate the noise that a mic creates through the speakers when it is unchecked.
> 
> Try with the boost on and off.


i didnt have to change the hardware acceleration. mine did the same thing, it made sounds come out of my speakers when i put it on the alternate microphone setting so i did what you said and put it on mute and it worked.

Thanks so much for your help ad your time!!!

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome. 
I'm so glad we got that figured out. 

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the Thread Tools drop down menu.


----------

